# How much should a 9 wk puppy go to the toilet?



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Elwood is just over 9 wks old and I'm in shock at how much he goes to the toilet! I read that an 8 week old puppy should be taken outside every 3 hours or so, but if we did that Elwood would have so many accidents inside! We have to take him out every hour, is this normal?

He's fine over night in the crate, but for example this morn I took him out at 6am and he did a pee and poop. Then I took him out at 7am and he did two pees and a poop. Then I took him for a walk at 8am and he did about 4 pees and another poop! Sometimes when I take him outside he will do 3 or 4 pees in the span of 5 mins.

Just wondering if this is normal? It's been a long time since we've had such a young puppy I can't remember!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

he is still a very young pup and if he is holding himself in the crate ok then he already has good bladder control. I'm afraid it seems to me like a training thing. Peanut was the same, but we just let her out regulally and increased the time she was left bit by bit. It will soon click that he has to hold and let you know he needs to go. Peanut still doesn't let us know except for sitting and looking outside. 

We have a dog flap on out back door too, a left over from our old dog and two cats, which she worked out very quickly and now mostly takes herself out. Guess that also depends upon your security etc, but they can squeeze through a smallish space !!

Be patient with him he will learn, good luck,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

At that age mine was going about 4/5 times a day!!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG Hobie would go every 15 minutes if I took her out that often. She is 12 weeks now and your potty patterns seem similar to hers. Many times she'll pee outside, then trick us and come back inside and leave us a "package" behind the couch. Sometimes I can't believe how much she pees. But sometimes it's not a lot at a time. Just a few drops.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Puppies do 4 things.
Eat, sleep, play and go to the bathroom. if they're not engaged in the first three activities, they're looking to do to the fourth. 
They go to the bathroom as often as they have too. 3 hours is way too long in my opinion and experience.

By the way, Elwood is learning quick. He's going to the bathroom at every opportunity he gets, which is normal, and desirable.
You're doing well with him.


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Phew! Thanks guys - glad it's normal! I feel so out of touch with what's normal/not normal with such a young pup! Glad the forum is here to help


----------

